# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Behandeling leukemie efficiënter met cholesterolverlagers

## FRANCOIS580

*Behandeling leukemie efficiënter met cholesterolverlagers 
*
Komt er eindelijk een doorbraak in de behandeling van leukemie of bloedkanker waar vooral kinderen en tieners het slachtoffer van zijn? Volgens de resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken blijkt dit inderdaad het geval. Eerdere grootschalige studies brachten al aan het licht dat patiënten die het slachtoffer werden van leukemie, ook een verstoorde cholesterolhuishouding hebben. Het toedienen van cholesterolverlagende geneesmiddelen zou de huidige behandeling van leukemie dus doeltreffender maken.

Leukemie, in het medisch vakjargon ook wel AML genoemd, is een levensbedreigende vorm van bloedkanker dat veel bij jonge kinderen en tieners toeslaat. Deze ziekte manifesteert zich door een razendsnelle woekering van kwaadaardige en in vele gevallen dodelijke kankercellen. Deze veroorzaken uiteindelijk de verstoring van de aanmaak van nieuw en gezond bloed.
De voorbije jaren werd reeds uitgebreid onderzoek verricht naar de oorzaken en de behandeling van leukemie. Deze studies leerden dat de cholesterolhuishouding in het beenmerg van patiënten die leden aan leukemie, ernstig was verstoord. Om je concentratie aan slechte cholesterol binnen aanvaardbare normen te brengen, worden vooral cholesterolverlagende geneesmiddelen op basis van zogenoemde satines gebruikt.

*Woekerende leukemiecellen gevoelig voor satines*
Nu blijkt dus dat heel wat beenmergmonsters van patiënten die kampen met leukemie of bloedkanker, bijzonder gevoelig zijn voor een behandeling met .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

